# Husband and Wife Sailing Team



## tomquinn (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. We have been on Sailnet for some time now but have yet to really contribute so I thought this would be a good place to start. My name is Tom. I am a young licensed captain with the USCG. My wife Amanda is my first mate, (or admiral to hear her tell it). We have spent the last five years working in the boating industry full time, but have been on the water since we were children. We are trying to get our foot in the door in the delivery industry and figured this would be a great place to network. Sailnet is a great community and we look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! On which side of the country are you located?

One of the best ways to network is to get on here and show people that you are knowledgeable and trustworthy. Provide good advice/feedback and let people get to know you. I'd have to read the rules here, but I think mentioning (not harping on, or brining it up in every thread) that you're a delivery captain should be OK.


----------



## tomquinn (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Jim. I appreciate it. I'm open to more if anyone has any. I am on the west coast, though we travel a ton for work so we are gone for a good 6-8 months of the year. How about you Jim where are you hailing from?


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Not to be sarcastic, but if you check the info next to my name, and in my footer, you'll see where I'm located. You can also supply similar information. In my opinion, if you want to network, you're going to have to give people some insight into you. You can try to stay anonymous, but if you're looking for clients, most aren't going to want to hire an anonymous captain.


----------



## tomquinn (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry, I'm still feeling out the forum. I will have to embellish my profile some. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CaptTony (May 22, 2011)

I used to do deliveries for a living, but that was many years ago and before the Internet. With a sales background, I simply went up and down both Florida coasts and made my pitch at marinas and to brokers. Soon enough, the jobs started coming in. 

Maybe things are different today, but I bet that tactic still works. Of course you better have the credentials; otherwise you get nothing.


----------



## tomquinn (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info Tony. How long did you work as a delivery captain?


----------

